# [ROX]crashe X quand j'ouvre un répertoire

## Adrien

Bonsoir tout le monde!   :Smile: 

j'ai un problème depuis quelque jours avec Rox, que je n'ai jamais eu auparavant (pas rox, le problème).

J'ouvre mon home, pas de problème.

Je double-clique sur un dossier pour rentrer dedans, pas de problème.

Je double-clique sur un sous-dossier du dossier en question et là, CRASH, X part en sucette et revient à l'écran d'accueil de GDM, exactement comme si je faisais un exit (je suis sur openbox).

Voilà quelques infos sur mon système, je sais pas si ça aidera vraiment, mais bon...

```
sapin ~ # emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre11

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/X11/xorg.conf.example /etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors2/ftp.gentoo.org/                  ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo                ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo/          ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LINGUAS="en fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.100.1/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 aac aalib adns aim alsa audiofile avi bash-completion bindist bitmap-fonts bmp bzip2 cdparanoia cdr crypt cups curl directfb divx4linux dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode ethereal exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif glut gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gtk2 icq idn ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber java javascript jikes joystick jpeg lcms ldap libg++ libwww lm_sensors mad md5sum memlimit mikmod mime mmx mmxext mng motif mp3 mpeg msn musepack nas ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oscar pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds python readline real sasl scanner sdl sharedmem spell sse ssl svg svga sysvipc tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd verbose videos vorbis win32codecs xface xine xml2 xpm xv xvid yahoo zlib linguas_en linguas_fr linguas_fr_FR userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS
```

Et puis les versions des paquets qui pourraient être impliqués avec leurs USE flags respectives:

```
sapin ~ # emerge -av openbox rox xorg-x11 nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/openbox-3.3_rc2  +nls -pango -startup-notification 590 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] rox-base/rox-2.2.0  +svg 1,986 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 45,134 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8174  11,717 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8174  -dlloader 0 kB 
```

Si quelq'un veut bien m'aider....  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Adrien on Sun Jan 08, 2006 1:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yoyo

Est-ce que ton "sous-dossier du dossier " contiendrait des images par le plus grand des hasards ???

Si c'est le cas, c'est peut-être un problème avec ton USEflag svg et la "librsvg". Tente un "revdep-rebuild" pour voir si il n'y a rien de casser de ce côté.

Mes 0.02 cents.

----------

## Adrien

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Est-ce que ton "sous-dossier du dossier " contiendrait des images par le plus grand des hasards ???
> 
> Si c'est le cas, c'est peut-être un problème avec ton USEflag svg et la "librsvg". Tente un "revdep-rebuild" pour voir si il n'y a rien de casser de ce côté.
> 
> Mes 0.02 cents.

 

Oui, c'est le cas, je vais tenter ça en rentrant. Merci!   :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

J'ai fais le revdep-rebuild qui n'a rien rebuildé du tout, tout était clean, et j'avais toujours le même problème après...

Là, ça s'est arrangé tout seul, le problème semble avoir disparu...va comprendre.

Merci Yoyo en tout cas!   :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

Bon mon problème recommence, toujours des crashs soit quand j'ouvre un dossier contenant des images dans rox, soit quand je double-clique sur une image dans rox pour l'ouvrir.

Quelqu'un sait-il comment je pourrais m'en sortir? Faut-il que j'essaie de downgrader la librsvg ou un truc comme ça?Last edited by Adrien on Mon Jan 09, 2006 8:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

Problème à peu près similaire ici : plantage de tous les rox ouverts lorsque je passe de l'affichage en icônes à l'affichage en liste ...   :Sad: 

Par contre, aucun problème lors de l'affichage des miniatures d'images dans les dossiers.

----------

## Adrien

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Problème à peu près similaire ici : plantage de tous les rox ouverts lorsque je passe de l'affichage en icônes à l'affichage en liste ...  
> 
> Par contre, aucun problème lors de l'affichage des miniatures d'images dans les dossiers.

 

Mais yoyo, t'as juste tes rox qui plantent et se ferment? Parce que de mon coté c'est carrément le serveur X qui plante.

----------

## yoyo

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Mais yoyo, t'as juste tes rox qui plantent et se ferment? Parce que de mon coté c'est carrément le serveur X qui plante.

 Arf!  En effet, c'est juste toutes mes sessions rox qui crashent et pas le serveur X. Nos problèmes ne semblent donc pas liés ...

Et si tu affiches les images directement et avec le même soft que celui défini dans rox, ton serveur X plante ?

Tu as essayé de vider le cache de tes "imagettes" ?

----------

## marvin rouge

Ca va pas beaucoup vous aider, mais j'ai le même plantage que yoyo : passage de icones à liste, plantage. Avec le flag svg.

rox-2.3

```
$  eix -I svg

* gnome-base/librsvg

     Available versions:  !1.0.3 2.9.5 2.12.6 2.12.7

     Installed:           2.12.7

     Homepage:            http://librsvg.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Scalable Vector Graphics (SVG) rendering library

* media-libs/libsvg

     Available versions:  0.1.2 0.1.3 0.1.4

     Installed:           0.1.4

     Homepage:            http://xsvg.org/

     Description:         A parser for SVG content in files or buffers

* x11-libs/libsvg-cairo

     Available versions:  0.1.4 0.1.5 0.1.6

     Installed:           0.1.6

     Homepage:            http://xsvg.org/

     Description:         Render SVG content using cairo

```

----------

## Adrien

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et si tu affiches les images directement et avec le même soft que celui défini dans rox, ton serveur X plante ?

 

Nan pas de problème avec gqview, ça roule impec.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Tu as essayé de vider le cache de tes "imagettes" ?

 

Non, mais ça me semble être une riche idée, je vais voir ça ce soir   :Wink: 

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Ca va pas beaucoup vous aider, mais j'ai le même plantage que yoyo : passage de icones à liste, plantage. Avec le flag svg. rox-2.3

 

Je posterai aussi mes versions, juste au cas où.

----------

## Enlight

```
emerge strace && strace rox
```

 pis vous nous refaites tout ce qu'il faut pour que ça crashe pis on se traque ça entre amis  :Mr. Green: 

edit : ouh là strace pas slocate, halte à la fumette

edit2 : et en plus 2 fois dans la même ligne -_-Last edited by Enlight on Mon Jan 09, 2006 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marvin rouge

déjà fait   :Wink: 

mais ça n'apporte rien: le strace se finit à l'apparition de la fenêtre rox.

Les dernières lignes:

```
poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN, revents=POLLIN}], 1, -1) = 1

read(3, "\1\16o\0\0\0\0\0\337\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0t\343"..., 32) = 32

write(3, "\22\0\7\0\3\0@\2\354\1\0\0!\0\0\0 \0\0\0\1\0\0\0\3\0@\2"..., 100) = 100

read(3, 0x7fffff9bd0f0, 32)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN, revents=POLLIN}], 1, -1) = 1

read(3, "\34\352p\0\3\0@\2\354\1\0\0\377\221x\257\0\0@\2\0\0\0\0"..., 32) = 32

read(3, "\1\16s\0\0\0\0\0\355\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0t\343"..., 32) = 32

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x2aaaad6b3260) = 22423

exit_group(0)                           = ?

```

puis il me rend la main, et après je fait ce que je veux avec rox (sans que ça indique quoi que ce soit dans le term), sauf que ça crashe si je passe de icones->liste.

(et je connais pas grand chose à strace)

----------

## Enlight

T'as fait strace rox "tout court" ou tu as ajouté un "&"? Si c'est le cas enlève le, sinon tu "strace" le shell.

----------

## marvin rouge

strace rox "tout court"

----------

## babykart

j'ai eu des problèmes similaires avec rox (gtk+...) qui sont solutionnés avec la version 2.4 que tu pourras trouver là...

peut-être que cela t'aidera...

----------

## marvin rouge

Merci babykart. Ca ne crashe plus avec la 2.4.1

A voir si ça résoud le problème d'Adrien.

+

----------

## Adrien

 *babykart wrote:*   

> j'ai eu des problèmes similaires avec rox (gtk+...) qui sont solutionnés avec la version 2.4 que tu pourras trouver là...
> 
> peut-être que cela t'aidera...

 

Merci babykart, j'ai téléchargé l'ebuild mais problème lors du digest, le système ne parvient pas à se connecter au serveur pour fetcher ce qu'il faut.   :Sad:   Je vais refaire une tentative ce soir...

@ marvin rouge: t'as pas eu de problème toi pour le digest?

@ Enlight: strace ne compile pas   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Adrien : t'as downloadé le fichier de patchs dans files/ ?

ce qui a fonctionné ici (y'a 1/2 heure):

-mkdir /usr/local/portage/rox-base/rox

-download de l'ebuild 

-doawnload des patchs

-digest (et là, il fait plusieurs serveurs pour trouver le paquet)

-emerge

+

----------

## Adrien

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Adrien : t'as downloadé le fichier de patchs dans files/ ?
> 
> ce qui a fonctionné ici (y'a 1/2 heure):
> 
> -mkdir /usr/local/portage/rox-base/rox
> ...

 

Tu veux parler du fichier "files/02_all_rox-2.4-gtk-fix.patch.bz2" qui est en attachment sur la page de l'ebuild?

Alors il faut l'enregistrer dans /usr/local/portage/rox-base/rox/files , c'est ça?

Je jetterais un coup d'oeil en rentrant du taf...

----------

## yoyo

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Merci babykart. Ca ne crashe plus avec la 2.4.1

 Je confirme.   :Very Happy: 

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> A voir si ça résoud le problème d'Adrien.

 Par contre l'histoire du patch à récupérer me surprend. Perso, je n'ai eu qu'à récupérer l'ebuild, le mettre dans mon portdir_overlay, faire un "ebuild rox-2.4.1.ebuild digest" et portage m'a récupéré l'ensemble des fichiers (comme pour les cj-sources et tout autre ebuild "non-officiel") ...   :Confused: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Par contre l'histoire du patch à récupérer me surprend. 

 Faudra que je teste ta méthode. D'habitude, pour l'overlay, je télécharge toujours les patchs à la main (que je met dans /usr/local/portage/catégorie/paquet/files/), parce que je me dit que ces fichiers, dans l'arbre portage, ils sont téléchargés au moment du emerge sync.

Mais si il n'y a pas besoin ... tant mieux !

Adrien: c'est le tarball rox-2.4.1.tgz qu'il ne peut pas télecharger ?

Tu peux le trouver à cette adresse

+

----------

## Adrien

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Par contre l'histoire du patch à récupérer me surprend.  Faudra que je teste ta méthode. D'habitude, pour l'overlay, je télécharge toujours les patchs à la main (que je met dans /usr/local/portage/catégorie/paquet/files/), parce que je me dit que ces fichiers, dans l'arbre portage, ils sont téléchargés au moment du emerge sync.
> 
> Mais si il n'y a pas besoin ... tant mieux !

 

De mon côté, je fais comme yoyo d'ordinaire aussi, c'est pour ça ça m'a un peu surpris...

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Adrien: c'est le tarball rox-2.4.1.tgz qu'il ne peut pas télecharger ?
> 
> Tu peux le trouver à cette adresse
> 
> 

 

Chais plus, je suis au taf, mais je verrai ça ce soir. Merci en tout cas!   :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Par contre l'histoire du patch à récupérer me surprend.  Faudra que je teste ta méthode. D'habitude, pour l'overlay, je télécharge toujours les patchs à la main (que je met dans /usr/local/portage/catégorie/paquet/files/), parce que je me dit que ces fichiers, dans l'arbre portage, ils sont téléchargés au moment du emerge sync.
> 
> ...

 

Heu j'ai toujours fait comme l'indique yoyo, et les patchs ne sont pas téléchargés au moment du sync, mais au moment du fetch.

----------

## Talosectos

Je plussoie pour la méthode à yoyo, c'est aussi celle que j'utilise.

----------

## marvin rouge

ok, ok, n'en jetez plus !   :Very Happy: 

je me rends !

('tain, ça me surprend, il me semblait que tout ce qui était dans l'arbre étais téléchargé au moment du sync)

+

EDIT : en fait, j'ai aussi raison (gnark gnark gnark).

J'ai jamais installé xfce, donc pas de fetch.

```
$  ls /usr/portage/xfce-base/*/files/*.patch

/usr/portage/xfce-base/libxfcegui4/files/taskbar-gtk-2.8.patch  /usr/portage/xfce-base/xfwm4/files/x-modular-composite-version.patch

/usr/portage/xfce-base/xffm/files/xffm-4.2.1-gcc4.patch
```

alors que selon vous, devrait pas y en avoir, non ?

----------

## Adrien

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> J'ai jamais installé xfce, donc pas de fetch.
> 
> Code:
> 
> $  ls /usr/portage/xfce-base/*/files/*.patch
> ...

 

Et ça serait pas xorg qui te les aurait collés là les patchs par hasard?

----------

## marvin rouge

Un autre  :Smile: 

```
$  ls /usr/portage/app-mobilephone/*/files/*.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/gammu/files/gammu-1.01.0-caller.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/gammu/files/gammu-1.04.0-devfunc-sock.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/gnokii/files/gnokii-0.6.7-smsd-glib2.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/gnokii/files/gnokii-0.6.8-smsd-glib2.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/gnokii/files/gnokii-bindir.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/gnome-phone-manager/files/gnome-phone-manager-0.4-gcc3.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/gsmlib/files/gsmlib-1.11-include-gcc34-fix.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/gtkesms/files/gtkesms.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/kannel/files/kannel-1.4.0-mysql-list.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/obexftp/files/obexftp-0.10.7-t610-jpg.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/openobex-apps/files/add-obexserver.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/openobex-apps/files/openobex-apps-printf-fixes.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/smsclient/files/smsclient-2.0.8y_client-makefile.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/smsclient/files/smsclient-2.0.8y_docs-makefile.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/smsclient/files/smsclient-2.0.8y_logfile-makefile.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/smsclient/files/smsclient-2.0.8y_sms-makefile.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/yaps/files/yaps-0.96-capiv3.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/yaps/files/yaps-0.96-gentoo.patch

/usr/portage/app-mobilephone/yaps/files/yaps-0.96.patch

```

pas de mobilephone ici  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

cat en un pour voir si ce sont des patchs d'ebuild ou de véritables patchs sur les sources.

edit : si c'est du bash tu payes la tournée   :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

```
$  cat /usr/portage/app-mobilephone/gammu/files/gammu-1.01.0-caller.patch

--- gammu/gammu.c.orig   2005-06-30 09:38:18.228171067 +0200

+++ gammu/gammu.c   2005-06-30 09:40:11.892838077 +0200

@@ -436,9 +436,9 @@

    GSM_Terminate();

 }

 

-GSM_Bitmap      caller[5];

+GSM_Bitmap      caller[6];

 GSM_AllRingtonesInfo    Info = {0, NULL};

-bool         callerinit[5] = {false, false, false, false, false};

+bool         callerinit[6] = {false, false, false, false, false, false};

 bool         ringinit = false;

 

 static void PrintMemoryEntry(GSM_MemoryEntry *entry)

@@ -498,6 +498,11 @@

          case PBK_Text_Custom4       : printmsg("Custom text 4   "); break;

          case PBK_Caller_Group       :

             unknown = true;

+            if (entry->Entries[i].Number > 5) {

+               printmsg("Caller group     : \"%d\"\n",entry->Entries[i].Number);

+               printmsgerr("Caller group number too high, please increase buffer in sources!\n");

+               break;

+            }

             if (!callerinit[entry->Entries[i].Number]) {

                caller[entry->Entries[i].Number].Type     = GSM_CallerGroupLogo;

                caller[entry->Entries[i].Number].Location = entry->Entries[i].Number;

```

hmmm ? on parle d'une tournée ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

<mode=mauvaise_foi> Et voilà, du bash (avancé certes) exactement comme je l'avais prédit </mode>

 :Embarassed: Last edited by Enlight on Tue Jan 10, 2006 1:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> <mode=mauvaise_fois>

 

Euh..... <mode=mauvaise_foi> ??   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   <mode=mauvaise_fois> 
> 
> Euh..... <mode=mauvaise_foi> ??  

 

Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles!!!  

   :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

Bon ça y est, j'ai installé la nouvelle version de rox. Pas de problèmes pour l'instant mais comme c'est aléatoire, je vais attendre un peu avant de mettre un "résolu" ...

En attendant, merci à tous pour votre aide une fois de plus!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adrien

Bon ben j'en toujours des crashs!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

La dernière fois, c'était en fermant la fenêtre de rox qui était d'ailleurs ouverte sur des images...

Quelqu'un a une idée??   :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a une idée??   

 

non, mais je tenais à te féliciter pour ta persévérance  :Mr. Green: 

des origines bretonnes peut-être ?

----------

## Adrien

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   Quelqu'un a une idée??    
> 
> non, mais je tenais à te féliciter pour ta persévérance 
> 
> des origines bretonnes peut-être ?

 

 :Laughing:   même pô, mais normandes, c'est pas loin   :Rolling Eyes: 

/me se demande s'il va pas remplacer ça par un nautilus.....

Edit: Ahbah tiens, je vais essayer strace histoire de...

----------

## Adrien

Bon et si je vous dis que ça crashe aussi quand je ferme la fenêtre de rox, même si celle-ci n'affiche pas d'images, mais des fichiers .avi (sans imagettes). Ca vous inspire???   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## spider312

edit : je ne trouve pas coment supprimer un post'   :Embarassed: Last edited by spider312 on Wed May 17, 2006 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spider312

Bon je suis tombé sur ce post' en cherchant pour mon problème, très similaire, je me permet donc de faire un petit "up"

mon rox crashe X quand j'entre dans un repertoire, systematiquement un repertoire avec quelque-chose à thumbnailer, en général images ou videos, j'ai upgradé (actuellement 2.4.1), et bien sur rien de mieux ...  :Confused: 

J'utilise MagickThumbnail et Video Thumbnail (mais j'ai un doute sur le fait qu'ils en soient la cause, puisque desfois ça plante sur un repertoire ou le thumbnail doit se faire par rox, puisque ce ne sont que des images, mais par contre souvent MagickThumbnail s'emballe et bouffe toute la ram, pus tout le swappe ...)

Quelqu'un a une idée siouplait ?

Merci d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

up :'(

----------

## Adrien

Salut spider!   :Smile: 

Juste pour t'apporter un peu de soutien, mais j'ai toujours pas de solution à ce problème.

Moi ça crashe pas forcément quand il y a qqch à thumbnailer mais même en entrant dans un répertoire avec fichiers textes ou simples dossiers. Parfois même, ça crashouille quand j'ai un rox d'ouvert et que je ferme la fenêtre de GAIM à titre d'exemple....

Voili, voilà, ben sinon, j'ai fini par remplacer rox par nautilus et j'ai plus le problème, faudra que je poste un de ces jours au sujets des thèmes d'icônes d'ailleurs.

Bon courage quand même! :p

----------

